# Backing Problem



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I am running into a problem here that is getting worse instead of better. My pup will back the old dog just fine but the old dog refuses to back the pup's points.








Can this be corrected in the field? And how?

In grouse season which was the first they had hunted together, everything was fine. The backing was interchangeable. That has deteriorated in pheasant season. (I always thought pheasant season made everybody nuts). Sam doesn't take the point over, he just busts it for the pup.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I don't know anything about dogs but you are right about "I always thought pheasant season made everybody nuts".
Then comes deer rifle season and 80,000 more nodaks go crazy.  :rollin: :bop: At least the ones with the Buck tags.
Good luck with the old dog.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Whoa break him witha check cord in the yard without birds around first

then enforce it with an ecollar no birds

then use it in the field

You will need a ecollar to do this at your age oke:

Bob

If you dont know how to teach its pretty basic and most dogs learn it in a week or less with the check cord then a week of doing it regularly with the ecollar then you can use it in the field

Hes just being a jealous butthead


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> Being a butthead


 Yep, seems to be the case. Thanks Bob. I have the ecollar and Sam understands it. Will get cracking.


----------

